

Cloudflare advertisement on sites that are down - larrys
http://poac.com/
If the site comes back up the ad will disappear.<p>If that happens here is what it said:<p>&quot;This page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poac.com is currently offline. However because the site uses CloudFlare&#x27;s Always Online (TM) you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back up, you will automatically be served the live version. Always Online (tm) is powered by (link) Cloudflare. [hide this alert]
======
larrys
If the site comes back up the ad will disappear.

If that happens here is what it said:

"This page [http://poac.com](http://poac.com) is currently offline. However
because the site uses CloudFlare's Always Online (TM) you can continue to surf
a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon
as the site comes back up, you will automatically be served the live version.
Always Online (tm) is powered by (link) Cloudflare. [hide this alert]

